# things an emt-b can do for asthma



## TgerFoxMark (Sep 26, 2009)

Im looking for things a basic can do to help a pt with asthma, made worse by an allergic reaction, or triggered by the reaction?


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 29, 2009)

Let's try this one again.  Keep the posts on topic and make sure they follow the rules.


----------



## Company25Probie (Sep 29, 2009)

Chimpie said:


> Let's try this one again.  Keep the posts on topic and make sure they follow the rules.



CPAP in PA


----------



## Sasha (Sep 29, 2009)

Take them to the hospital.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 29, 2009)

Company25Probie said:


> CPAP in PA


 
Maybe, maybe not for the asthmatic. Do you know the signs that CPAP is causing more harm than good to remove it quickly?


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 29, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Wow... thread got nuked.
> 
> Call paramedics.


 

Yeah, the indications and complications of using a BVM was a probably too technical.

_*<mod snip>*_


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 29, 2009)

Are you talking about extrinsic (externally triggered - e.g. allergin like dust or cat hair or the cold weather) or intrinsic (inflamatory) asthma *or* bronchoconstriction caused by allergic reaction/anaphylactic edema?

Since you are not allowed (from what somebody else said) to neb salbutamol or atrovent you can do is assist the patient with thier own meds (spacer or inhaler for asthma or epi-pen for anaphylaxis) if they have them or apply oxygen.

If you are dealing with asthma and not anaphylactic bronchospasam it's important you try to work with the patient to get them to exhale as much as they can.  Coaching, reassurance etc are big here.

If the patient is not conscious then bag them but do so slowly and do not hyperventilate (> 6min) as you will over inflate thier lungs and could cause a cardiac arrest.

Bottom line here is the patient needs those sexy bronchodialators and designer steriods found in a hospital or with advanced backup.  Balance of risk is in faour of rapidly transporting them.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Sep 29, 2009)

externally triggered... cat hair in this case.


----------



## Company25Probie (Sep 29, 2009)

CPAP is indicated if 2 of the following are met once O2 is applied: SPO2 < 95% on oxygen, Respirations > 25/min, accesory muscle use

Asthma is not a contraindication


----------



## Company25Probie (Sep 29, 2009)

90%*

"Maybe, maybe not for the asthmatic. Do you know the signs that CPAP is causing more harm than good to remove it quickly?"

I'm not so sure of the signs. Get back to me on that, it's not in our protocol.


----------



## Scout (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll say it again, Positioning and reassurance.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

Company25Probie said:


> CPAP is indicated if 2 of the following are met once O2 is applied: SPO2 < 95% on oxygen, Respirations > 25/min, accesory muscle use
> 
> Asthma is not a contraindication


i believe asthma is generally regarded as a relative contraindication for the administration of CPAP.


----------



## Scout (Sep 29, 2009)

Is Cpap BLS?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

i retract that former statement partially. i have heard to use caution when administering CPAP to asthmatics. For patients with COPD and asthma, CPAP overpowers the residual pressure thatprevents the lungs from fully emptying on exhalation. This decreases the patient’s workload and increases oxygenation. CPAP also increases the effectiveness of nebulized medication delivery. so i guess in some instances(not all) CPAP would be an appropriate intervention in asthma.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

Scout said:


> Is Cpap BLS?



not anywhere that i am familiar with


----------



## Scout (Sep 29, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> not anywhere that i am familiar with



Then why are we talking about it here? I dont want to sound like an ***, but make a thread for this discussion. The question related to BLS management. There is scope to learn here and i would like to hear replies, Gas and ALS are fine but a monkey can work on that. I as an APE would like to do more.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

Scout said:


> Then why are we talking about it here? I dont want to sound like an ***, but make a thread for this discussion. The question related to BLS management. There is scope to learn here and i would like to hear replies, Gas and ALS are fine but a monkey can work on that. I as an APE would like to do more.



beacuse it was brought up. it may be an EMT skill somewhere. whether an EMR or a medic knowing wether or not CPAP is a valid treatment can not hurt.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

oh and the cpap was brought up by a bls provider


----------



## Company25Probie (Sep 29, 2009)

CPAP is now a BLS skill at my service in Pennsylvania provided you complete the training module. Same idea as the epi-pen module.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

Company25Probie said:


> CPAP is now a BLS skill at my service in Pennsylvania provided you complete the training module. Same idea as the epi-pen module.



good


----------



## Jon (Sep 29, 2009)

PA BLS Protocol #421 authorizes CPAP as an optional skill/tool for BLS services that choose to acquire it and train their providers to use it.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Sep 29, 2009)

sadly CPAP is not an option here, even though i know how to program, maintain, operate all the major brands and models...

(roommate is on a CPAP set at 16, REMstar Plus with the heated humidifier option, and i have helped with the other brands and models he has had.)


----------

